# Just "finished" setting up my 75g low tech dirted tank!



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

All comments/criticism welcome :grin2:

#forevercycling


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Just make sure you do big waters changes this week. There's going to be a lot of excess nutrients and you don't have the plant load to use it up.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> Just make sure you do big waters changes this week. There's going to be a lot of excess nutrients and you don't have the plant load to use it up.


So I probably shouldn't have added ferts already... :iamwithst

I've had most of those plants in there for several weeks now. I just added the manzanita and the rocks. Haven't done a water change yet but I have developed green hair algae.

Here's a before pic for reference...


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Tbonedawg08 said:


> So I probably shouldn't have added ferts already... :iamwithst
> 
> I've had most of those plants in there for several weeks now. I just added the manzanita and the rocks. Haven't done a water change yet but I have developed green hair algae.
> 
> Here's a before pic for reference...


So when exactly did you dirt the tank?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd break up the rocks for a more natural look. Unless you are going for a "back yard garden" look.

I LOVE the manzanita! Very dramatic and natural looking! 



.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> So when exactly did you dirt the tank?


Probably some time late March


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Love the wood, it's so complex! I would do something with the rocks too. It looks kinda funny like a garden.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

I did glue some java moss to the "rock path". Figured that would give it a more natural look, but i may break a bunch up like you guys are saying

Bump: Btw I'm happy I took pictures last night! The tannins are out of control this morning. Looks like I'll be getting some Purigen ASAP


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd agree with the rock placement comments and the wood is great. I'm surprised you haven't done water changes as I thought the rule for a dirt tank was to initially do repeated water changes to get the organics under control/balance. Water changes wood also help with your excess tannins issue.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> I'd agree with the rock placement comments and the wood is great. I'm surprised you haven't done water changes as I thought the rule for a dirt tank was to initially do repeated water changes to get the organics under control/balance. Water changes wood also help with your excess tannins issue.


I did "wash" the dirt for about a week btw.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Tbonedawg08 said:


> I did "wash" the dirt for about a week btw.


That helps but I'd think (depending on the dirt) that there would still likely be a lot of organic compounds remaining....but maybe not (alot depends on the origin of the dirt). Lots of folks use other than garden soil (e.g. like Miracle Grow Organic Potting soil) which has peat, chicken manure, etc. that can cause issues if not repeatedly flushed (or mineralized). Perhaps your 'washing' did the trick.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> That helps but I'd think (depending on the dirt) that there would still likely be a lot of organic compounds remaining....but maybe not (alot depends on the origin of the dirt). Lots of folks use other than garden soil (e.g. like Miracle Grow Organic Potting soil) which has peat, chicken manure, etc. that can cause issues if not repeatedly flushed (or mineralized). Perhaps your 'washing' did the trick.


I used Miracle-Gro Organic Choice. I rinsed it in two 5g buckets about 5 times (5+days of soaking/separating). Then I let it dry out in the sun. When I flooded the tank, I didn't have hardly any floating organic mass. My ammonia levels are low, even after moving everything around last night, my ammonia was only .25ppm this morning.


----------



## fredfish (Feb 25, 2016)

how are you holding up the driftwood like that?


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

fredfish said:


> how are you holding up the driftwood like that?


Its just wedged between the substrate and the lip on the upper corner of the tank. It's actually very sturdy.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

roud:



Tbonedawg08 said:


> I used Miracle-Gro Organic Choice. I rinsed it in two 5g buckets about 5 times (5+days of soaking/separating). Then I let it dry out in the sun. When I flooded the tank, I didn't have hardly any floating organic mass. My ammonia levels are low, even after moving everything around last night, my ammonia was only .25ppm this morning.


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Update!*

I just wanted to update anyone following this thread to what my tank currently looks like.

Eventually I'd like the Sag grass to completely fill in and the Wisteria to fill the space in my manzanita branches. What do you all think?

I currently have 15 different plant species but only a dozen or so RCS an Assassin Snail and one Albino Bristlenose Longfin Pleco. Eventually I will add some more RCS, rasboras and tetras but my centerpiece will be a male beta.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I really like the look of your tank! I've never tried dirted,what would you do different next time?


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> I really like the look of your tank! I've never tried dirted,what would you do different next time?


Probably not put in those damn Ludwigia lol. They grow so fast it's unreal. And they don't like being very close together so it's hard to justify them as cover for my RCS.

But otherwise I have no complaints going dirt. I'm really excited to see how it'll look once everything's filled in!


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

I haven't been on here in a while so I thought I'd post an update for you all.

I now have:
14 Harlequin Rasboras (1 died)
1 Albino Longfinned Bristlenose Pleco
1 Assassin Snail
About 40 Red Cherry Shrimp
1 Amano Shrimp
5 Kuhli Loaches
And about a million different snails

Im still considering a centerpiece fish. Any thoughts? I'm not opposed to something to help keep the shrimp population at bay, but I'd be pretty upset if they got wiped out entirely.

Thanks again for everyone's help! I'm really happy with it.


----------

